

Facebook's latest, finite-lived intangible assets, estimated 7 year useful life - jsprogrammer
http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/AMDA-NJ5DZ/3581758861x0xS1326801-14-47/1326801/filing.pdf#page=62

======
jsprogrammer
Bottom chart, page 62 [you should get linked there automatically].

